# holster for CW40



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I'm looking to get a Don Hume leather holster i want this thing to be secure but with out a retention strap any other ideas?


----------



## jlentz (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out this holster maker. http://www.highdesertleather.com/index.html


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

You should look at a Galco. Good quality, several to choose from and Galco rimes with Crinco 

Seriously, and decently made holster with good molding will retain the gun without a retention strap as long as it was made for YOUR gun. Rersist the tempration to buy a chep holster made to fit several diferent guns.


----------

